# Shipping Laptop?



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello,
to all of you.
Actually, my friend needs a Laptop, but that Laptop is not available in India.I want to know Is it worth to ship a Laptop from Us to India? What is the 
rate of custom duties and other expenses? Reply soon.Thank you for reading my post.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello,
to all of you? 
So many views but no reply.Please someone reply.
Thank you.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## borax12 (Jul 24, 2010)

hey GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK....i know this would be really exiting to get a really cool laptop form USA....but sometimes things don't work out right.....

specially brands like msi(specially they gt series),cyber power,clevo,sager.....and all those....

firstly....no servicing options available....though gateway has been launched here by acer..as the distributor...so u can try that....or otherwise..maintenance and repair becomes a hell of a problem....(i have experienced it)...

ifs its for  a friend who goes to the US on a regular interval...or is possibly taking the laptop there for work..or is interested to buy and use the laptop....for a longer duration there in US itself ...so no problem...go on with buying the laptop....
for that ...u need to pay tax or custom duties...only if its not an international brand...and/or u don't have a statement of purpose issued from the vendor....

regarding buying laptops of international brands such as dell,(cant complain abt alienwares also...event they are available here.....)
they will not pose any problems regarding duties and tax....also keep in mind if its being brought by some relative or acquaintance of yours.....tell him to bring it unpacked and unboxed.....this helps really).....


an if you are like inclined to buy from abroad ...only due to the lesser price.....then go for it...but remember products that are under international warranty are repairable and are under service terms only if you have the packaging box.....and/or the bill with you...but generally its not advisable to carry the box and bill with you when returning...so u see u have both sides of coins applying here....

so better vouch for an indian model ....if the guy wants to use it here ...otherwise if he needs to use it in the us only ..then no problems.....

also u can tell me the requirements of your friend...maybe i can help him buy a laptop with similar setup and config...from a brand that has service solutions here settled in india


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello,
borax12
How are you? Actually, My friend wants to order a Laptop on some US online buying site which provides International shipping, but we have no idea here that If we place a order online then how much custom duties and taxes we have to pay when the laptop reach India? Can you give me some information regarding this? Also I'll tell the specification of the Laptop to you soon.Thank you for reading this post.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK


----------



## borax12 (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah sure...please pm me the specs...i will advice you on the laptop availability here...also i may have in mind some laptop by a brand available here with the same specs....

please read my above post....it states about duties waala thing....

also check this site....this site is by ebay...and if you can find ur required model of the laptop here.....u can buy from here(it uses the paisa pay....system of paying...so please be aware with that...u need a paisa pay account...and the amount shall be paid through credit card)......also....the good part is that...u don't have to worry abt any duties and tax on this site...they mention amount  in the whole...so u just gotta pay the required price and then.....their representative buys it from USA....and then they deliver u the product....haven't tested it myself ...but acc to people reviews...it actually is a good place to buy products not available here...

here is the link...-Global Easy Buy


----------

